# Was bringt ein hohes Tretlager wirklich ???



## locdog (3. April 2005)

Hi

Könnt ihr mir sagen was genau ein hohes Tretlager beim 26 bringt ?
ich fahre schon gute 4 Jahre und weis das ich ein höheres Tretlager brauche, deshalb will ich mir auch das neue echo control kaufen. (der neue leider nur +10mm)
Wie ihr wist hat der hifi 55mm, meine Meinung ist das es eigentlich nicht viel bringt den ein hohes Tretlager muss man mit einem hohen Vorbau kompensieren = höherer Schwerpunkt.
Klar, man hat dadurch mehr Beinfreicheit aber mit meinen 183cm habe ich gar keine Probleme. das zweite was mich ein bischien irritiert ist das wen man auf den Hinterrad steht und zum kick ansetzt das Hinterrad unterm hintern wegfliegt. Ich habe z.B. auf dem bike was ihr gesehen habt, das polnische monster mit +95mm . getrialt. klar ist das für mich übertrieben aber ich konnte damit überhaupt nichts anfangen, ich konnte die Power zum kick uberhaupt nicht einbringen. Pedal ups aufs tretlager kann man auch vergessen.

Ist das jetzt eine gewonungsfrage, bringt das wirklich vorteile, oder ist das nur marketing (mal was neues wo fur man Geld raus schmeißen kann) .
Hat schon jemand von euch den umstieg auf höhere tretlager gemacht? kaufen will ich mir den neune control aber an dem hifi denk ich auch ein klein bisschen K


----------



## Schevron (3. April 2005)

polnisches Monster mit 95+???
kann ich davon mal ein bild sehen?? wenns geht mit gabel und Laufrädern. Würd mich ja schon mal interessieren wie das ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (4. April 2005)

so habe ich es genant, weils das schon ziemliech pervers ist 
hier ein paar fotos:













der steuerwinkel betragt sate 74grad     es solte 71 sein aber der schweiser hat naturlich wiedermal uber'n durst getrunken  

und hier der beweis das man mit sowas und 200cm grosse umgehen kann  
http://www.trials-shack.co.uk/ptc/1st_day_of_spring.wmv


denoch hoffe ich das einer was interesantes zum meinem thema sagt


----------



## Schevron (4. April 2005)

sieht ja schon krass aus. Aber durch die schwarze gabel wirkts nicht so extrem.
Was es bringt, nuja, auf jeden fall mehr Bodenfreiheit das is mal sicher. Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt auch nix ein


----------



## Rome (28. April 2005)

Ja da kam jetzt net wrklich ne Antwort!
was bringts jetzt so n Hifi verglichen mit nem Control zB?

Hat jemand schon einen von den Rahmen mit hohem Tretlager getestet?
Coust hat ja zB auch einen in Planung  den Mark2.

würd mich echt interessieren


----------



## Levelboss (28. April 2005)

Ich fahre demnächst +50mm und werde dann über meine Eindrücke berichten.


----------



## sensiminded (28. April 2005)

ich fahre demnächst +80 (soweit ich das auf dem datenblatt richtig erkennen konnte)

hab aber noch keine ahnung, wie es sich fahren lässt! also fragen erst in einer woche!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. April 2005)

also von theorie her

+bodenfreiheit/beinfreiheit.(logisch)
+super lang Rahmen fühlen sich normal lang an(sagen alle und habs auch gemerkt als ich kurz auf ein Vinco durfte)
+ bunnyhops & Roller gehen leichter (von TRA bestätigt)
+ geht leichter aufs HR (habs selbst getestet und sagen viele andere auch, is echt häftig. Der Vinco geht sammt schwerer  VR Disc und riesen Radstand leichter aufs HR als mein 1050 langes Echo)
+ höher tippen(bei langem bike, von TRA bestätigt)
+ bei hochspringen/sidehoppen auf Sachen kann man mit dem Arsch noch ein Stück weiter runter gehen ohne durch das HR behindert zu werden. (is logisch, stimmt100%)
+ aufs VR gehen/Frontwheel moves (von TRA bestätigt, klingt auch logisch)
+Hooks (sagt der TRA...ka )


-höherer Schwerpunkt(balance)
-Gap auf HR (sagt der TRA)


----------



## sensiminded (29. April 2005)

das bestätigt ja meine entscheidung voll   

hab mir ein vinco bestellt!!    freu mich total auf nächste woche


----------



## ChrisKing (29. April 2005)

yea, dann musst aber mal nach München kommen in nächster Zeit, weil ich will des vinco ja mal ausgiebig fahren


----------



## sensiminded (30. April 2005)

bin schon dauernd am überlegen, wann ich mal minge besuche. ich hab das problem, dass ich relativ viele leute besuchen muss, d.h. muss ein paar tage länger bleiben. 
zu deiner probefahrt kommst du auf jeden fall, müssen mal sehen wann.
kanns nicht mehr erwarten endlich das neue bike zu rocken.

greetz to munich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. April 2005)

Musst aufpassen, der Chris is bei uns hier schon ziemlich als Bauernfänger und falscher fufziger bekannt.


----------



## ChrisKing (30. April 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> bin schon dauernd am überlegen, wann ich mal minge besuche. *ich hab das problem, dass ich relativ viele leute besuchen muss*, d.h. muss ein paar tage länger bleiben.
> zu deiner probefahrt kommst du auf jeden fall, müssen mal sehen wann.
> kanns nicht mehr erwarten endlich das neue bike zu rocken.
> 
> greetz to munich



ne, du musst nur eine Person besuchen und die bin ich


----------



## sensiminded (3. Mai 2005)

dann überfällst du mich, klaust mir mein neues rad und weiter will ich garnicht denken...


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2005)

Jo! Hi!


Ja ich wollt mal hören wo man in Deutschland denn am besten ein Echo oder sonstwas bestellt habt ihr da Erfahrung? (bin aus Raum Köln) 
Und weil ich das Echo Hifi schwer geil finde wollt ich das mal wissen! Weil ich das auch super gerne mal probe fahren würde hat das hier einer schon?
wäre geil wenn einer was weiss! 



Gruß
MArtin


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. Mai 2005)

hier  kannst dus kaufen sobald es auf dem markt ist 

edit:...hier im forum fährt es 100% noch keiner


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaach! Ich idiot! hätte ich auch drauf kommen können! 


Na ja trotzdem danke!   
Will jemand nen Freilauf gang in seinem Trial Rad?
(so nach 180° nicht mehr rückwärts mitreten müssen und so....)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden will jetzt richtig 26" Trial fahren und weiss aber nicht ob ich so nen kleinen Sattel fahren will oder ohne Sattel!
Aber momentan bin ich eher für mit Sattel was meint ihr???  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (3. Mai 2005)

erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch,wenn du dir das Hifi holst  

und zu deiner anderen frage-man braucht kein sattel!!!!auch wenn man es jetzt noch nicht glauben kann,weil man so an seinen gewöhnt ist-wenn du ein richgtiges trialbike hast,kommst du garnich mehr dazu dich hinzusetzen,weil man die ganze zeit aktion machen will  
wenn man sich hinsetzt,dann nur aufs HR,wenn man mal ne kleine verschnaufpause macht  
außerdem bekommt man von dem im-stehn-fahren schön straffe schenkel


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch,wenn du dir das Hifi holst
> 
> und zu deiner anderen frage-man braucht kein sattel!!!!auch wenn man es jetzt noch nicht glauben kann,weil man so an seinen gewöhnt ist-wenn du ein richgtiges trialbike hast,kommst du garnich mehr dazu dich hinzusetzen,weil man die ganze zeit aktion machen will
> wenn man sich hinsetzt,dann nur aufs HR,wenn man mal ne kleine verschnaufpause macht
> außerdem bekommt man von dem im-stehn-fahren schön straffe schenkel




Yo! Cool! Danke schön für die hilfe! 
Aber keine Sorge straffe schenkel hab ich schon!  
Das mit dem Hifi bin ich echt am überlegen.....ma sehen.
Aber wenn man mal ein paar Kilometer zurück legen muss ist das doch echt kacke ohne Sattel oder?  
Aber das hifi sieht einfach nur geil aus!   

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. Mai 2005)

"Aber wenn man mal ein paar Kilometer zurück legen muss ist das doch echt kacke ohne Sattel oder?"

leute ! wann kapier ihr das mal ?....der sattel auf nem trialbike is ne zum fahren !!! sondern lediglich zum ausruhen !!! ihr könnt gern mal versuchen euch aufn miniseat von nem pure oder was weiß ich zu setzten und dann noch in die pedale zu treten    ..... ich nehm alles zurück,falls ihr 3 jahre alt seit und 1m groß....ansonsten könnt ihr *trialbike + miniseat + im sitzen fahren = vergessen* !!!


----------



## konrad (3. Mai 2005)

@trialsrider:ich weiß was es heißt ein paar kilometer im stehen zu fahren-wenn man mal in berlin ne session macht,fährt man unweigerlich riesen strecken-aber es ist wirklich kein problem!!!


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> "Aber wenn man mal ein paar Kilometer zurück legen muss ist das doch echt kacke ohne Sattel oder?"
> 
> leute ! wann kapier ihr das mal ?....der sattel auf nem trialbike is ne zum fahren !!! sondern lediglich zum ausruhen !!! ihr könnt gern mal versuchen euch aufn miniseat von nem pure oder was weiß ich zu setzten und dann noch in die pedale zu treten    ..... ich nehm alles zurück,falls ihr 3 jahre alt seit und 1m groß....ansonsten könnt ihr *trialbike + miniseat + im sitzen fahren = vergessen* !!!



Ja schon klar! Aber vlt kann man für solche aktionen dann nen größeren Sattel dran machen darum gehts! ich hab z.b. nen SLR der wiegt nix und wäre dann okay! Aber auch egal. Dir fehlt da übrigends ein t bei kapiert ----"kapier"   

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sensiminded (16. Mai 2005)

also bezgl. des sattels kann ich nur sagen, solange man im flachland unterwegs ist geht es für etwas längere strecken auch ohne. 
sobald man auch mal berge hochfahren musst wird die ganze sache ohne sattel und mit leichter übersetzung äußerst ungemütlich.

um wieder zum hohen tretlager zu kommen, mein bike hat keinen sattel und ein hohes tretlager, nehm mal die ausführliche liste vom cryo-cube und geb vereinzelt kommetare:

+ bodenfreiheit/beinfreiheit - kann ich nur bestätigen
+ super lange Rahmen fühlen sich normal lang an - also das vinco lässt sich eigentlich wie mein altes 20" fahren
+ geht leichter aufs HR (definitiv-geht leichter hoch und steht besser)
+ aufs VR gehen/Frontwheel moves 


- höherer Schwerpunkt - wirkt sich gefühlsmäßig aber nicht negativ auf die balance aus
- zu beginn ging das hinterrad recht schnippig nach vorne - hatte schnell leichte rückenlage, aber ist gewohnheitssache(daher steigts aber auch leichter auf)

im großen und ganzen zum vinco - das teil ist der hammer - komme damit besser klar als mit meinem 20" - ist nur minimal behebiger durch die 26" räder


----------



## locdog (18. Mai 2005)

besten dank fur die hilfreichen Antworten. An manche sachenhabe ich uberhaupt nich gedacht   
Das HiFi ist schon bestelt, werde meine peperoni gabel einbauen (395mm) die ist von der geo so ziemlich gleich wie die neuen echo Gabeln, nur halt viel haltbarer


----------



## Schevron (20. Mai 2005)

wo bekommt man denn eigentlich nocht die peperoni gabeln her?
ich find immer nur die headshok version mit federung. aber nicht die starre.
Geht halt nix über ne gute alte peperoni auch wenn meine echo urban gut hält.


----------



## kochikoch (20. Mai 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekommt man denn eigentlich nocht die peperoni gabeln her?
> ich find immer nur die headshok version mit federung. aber nicht die starre.
> Geht halt nix über ne gute alte peperoni auch wenn meine echo urban gut hält.




soweit ich weis werden die nicht mehr gebaut, der nachfolger war dann die p-bone

mein radladen hier haben nur noch 2 gebrauchte p-bone stehen weis net wo du sowas noch bekommst, hier bei uns führt keiner mehr cannondale


----------



## Schevron (20. Mai 2005)

ja, sowas dacht ich mir auch schon. schade eigentlich. Waren so schöne und vor allem schön stabile gabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. Mai 2005)

Hoffentlich besser als die P-Bone, die hält nämlich nur ein Jahr....


----------



## kochikoch (21. Mai 2005)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich besser als die P-Bone, die hält nämlich nur ein Jahr....



fahre meine pepperoni seit 97 und ein kumpel seine p-bone seit 98 und hält wie am ersten tag  also manchmal verstehe ich die probleme echt nicht, die cannondale rahmen sind immer am hinterbau zerbrochen und das teilweise schon nach 2 wochen das weis ich aber mit den gabeln ist mir neu


----------

